# Dog Box fan



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

I've heard of guys using 12V radiator fans with good success. I've used the forum search with little to no results so I figured I'd pose the question. With summer coming up I'd like to try and build a solar fan if possible or standard 12V fan to keep the dogs a little cooler.

Has anyone made their own fan for their dog box? 
Anyone have any tips or pictures of how they went about making a fan if their box didn't already have one?
Any info would be appreciated

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

A lot of folks use these...
http://www.adventurerv.net/fantasti...rtsfeed_ppc&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=Froogle


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Glen, I saw these on my "google" search earlier today but it had no real reviews from dog people. I know the chensy blue ones are junk so I'd like something a little more powerful. This pup I have seems to be VERY warm blooded compared to my other lab and it concerns me to keep him too far away from a close a/c source. He takes 3x as long to cool down and quit panting than my other lab.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

I use this one on a two hole box. It throws a lot of air. I hang it on the side of my box.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

The Endless Breeze fans are not chintzy junk. They'll take quite a beating.
Get a marine battery, strap it down in the bed of your truck, and it'll run those fans all weekend long.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Unless your exhausting warm air, or blowing ambient air temp over a cooling source to lower the air temp, a fan blowing directly on the dog does little good.. Those crate fans you see people attatch to the door are a feel good thing for the owner and have little value in cooling the dog..


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, that's what I needed to know. I'd rather spend the money on something durable that will benefit the dogs rather than something that'll break easy or only run for a few hours.

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a new two hole and would just like something to move some air while we are parked training. I also carry a 10'x10' easy-up to throw over the bed of the truck to keep them in the shade when I have no shade source.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Todd Caswell said:


> Unless your exhausting warm air, or blowing ambient air temp over a cooling source to lower the air temp, a fan blowing directly on the dog does little good.. Those crate fans you see people attatch to the door are a feel good thing for the owner and have little value in cooling the dog..


 Climb inside the dog box, and then see whether you prefer that the fan be on, or off.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> Climb inside the dog box, and then see whether you prefer that the fan be on, or off.


Being I'm a human and we cool by sweating and a fan evaporates perspiration on our skin creating a cooling effect, then yes I would like the fan on, but dogs don't cool themselves that way.. They pant, and a fan blowing 80 deg. air into the box, is still 80 deg. air does nothing to cool the dog.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Todd Caswell said:


> Being I'm a human and we cool by sweating and a fan evaporates perspiration on our skin creating a cooling effect, then yes I would like the fan on, but dogs don't cool themselves that way.. They pant, and a fan blowing 80 deg. air into the box does nothing.


 A fan does not require evaporation to occur, in order to cool.

The radiator fan on your truck, doesn't just exist to make you feel good.
Neither does the CPU fan in your computer.

Moving air across a surface that is warmer-than-the-moving-air, lowers the temperature of that surface.
Whether it's dry, wet, metal or flesh.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

So if you have an inverter consider a cheap box 16 or 20 " fan. That's what we use


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Another vote here for the Endless Breeze by Fantastic Vent. They also have the best customer service, hands down! Had a minor issue with one of the fold out hangers. Was driving past their headquarters in Imlay City, MI. Stopped in unannounced and left 20 minutes later with a brand new fan! Their service manager was awesome and couldn't do enough for me. Fan circulates more cubic feet per minute than any competitor and works fine all weekend off my truck battery without drawing it down much. Great product and great folks to deal with!


----------



## fowlminded (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you looked up the cheap cooler AC. Seems to be a cheaper option all you would need is a good supply of ice for the day.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ITtlxjvLQis


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

captainjack said:


> A lot of folks use these...
> http://www.adventurerv.net/fantasti...rtsfeed_ppc&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=Froogle


I have one and like it. It moves enough air and does not run down my battery.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

copterdoc said:


> A fan does not require evaporation to occur, in order to cool.
> 
> The radiator fan on your truck, doesn't just exist to make you feel good.
> Neither does the CPU fan in your computer.
> ...


both of those examples the fan is pulling air away from the heat source.


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

Check out www.dogboxparts.com


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

I bought an endless breeze fan for my daughter who lives in Florida. Her Golden Retriever goes back and for the to work with her daily. In her case she just hangs it on his wire crate in the back of her Toyota Rav 4 to help move the cool air from her AC. It does a very nice job for what she uses it for and customer service shipped her a free replacement part when she needed one. It is an impressive little unit!


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

Sounds like I know which fan to get, thanks again everybody!


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for asking this Rutin. I need something as well.

I have 2 plastic crates in the back of the truck and a 10x10 ez up tent to create my own shade. I just wanted a fan to add to it.

The only other question is where to you put the fan to create the best breeze for both dogs. might just be a trial and error.

And I saw someone say you can hook it to a marine battery in the back of the truck and it will run for a long time?

Thanks everyone,
joey


----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)

I have the endless breeze hooked up between my cab and shell through the back window. It works ok but I wish it moved more air. As for when I'm parked I will open windows and the back and put the fan in a side window pulling fresh air from out side and crossing the kennels toward the other window. I also have remote temp gauges in the kennels and can tell you with out a doubt the fans make a difference in temp. I live in southern California where temp climb to well over 100 degrees, we train early but still the ride home can be in the heat of the day. On a side note I'm not really apt to take advice about dogs getting hot from someone who lives in Minnesota... Lola isn't it like the coldest place on earth?


----------



## Shako (Dec 22, 2014)

I purchased auto fan from Wal-Mart. It has cigarette plug end which i insert to and adapter with battery clips and plug to a small lawn tractor battery. Clip fan on dog box when needed. I fabricated a wooden device with hook hangers to allow fan to hang on crate door.


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

not that it is it hot all here but i know a fishing guy my friend at the boat ramp uses this in jet and row boat for summer

http://www.toolup.com/Makita-DCF300...scplp7933665&gclid=CPPgrOv75MUCFVVsfgoddAgAHQ


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

A couple frozen jugs of water thrown in there helps just as much or more than a fan. Both is even better.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought this battery on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007GCDDOA to run a few fans off of using an inverter and the set up works really well. I can run three fans all day non-stop on one charge. I have O2 cool fans and they've held up for a few years and can also run off a few D batteries. Even on pretty hot days with the fans blowing, they'll be snoozing away. http://www.amazon.com/O2COOL-NEW-Battery-Operated-Adapter/dp/B00ATSHJ1Q

I also have a solar battery tender from harbor freight too, which was very cheap with a coupon. Some people have wired the second battery into their starting battery, to charge.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

The endless breeze fans draw between 1 & 3 amps. You might already have a spare 12 volt battery around the house that you can use to power fans (or inverters which you can plug fans into). You can run stuff off your truck starter battery, but be careful. Starter batteries aren't designed to be drained like that over long periods of time. 

I had a couple 12 volt batteries in a cable TV backup power box. I think my old cordless drill probably has some rechargeable batteries that would work, too. I don't expect them to last all weekend, but they'll give me a couple/few hours of run time. 

Regarding the solar stuff...I'd probably avoid that and just get a larger capacity battery and charge it up every chance I got.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

krazybronco2 said:


> both of those examples the fan is pulling air away from the heat source.


 A fan can't pull air away, without also pulling air towards/through/over/around that heat source.

It is the air moving over the surface that takes the heat away. 
Whether the air is being pushed, or pulled, is completely irrelevant.

Volume and velocity are both relevant. 
Direction of airflow is not.


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

i get dryer standing in front of the fan than behind it maybe it it is why becuase the air force hits you


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

T.Bond said:


> becuase the air force hits you


The Air Force and their pesky drones are at it again I see...


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

bshaf said:


> The Air Force and their pesky drones are at it again I see...


 Another reason why I stand behind our military.


----------



## Tom Tak (Jun 1, 2012)

sent you a pm zack you can look on the for sale page at my boy with solar panel and fan give u and idea


----------



## TXPride (Nov 14, 2013)

Take a look at what I did if interested: 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?116365-Vent-ideas-for-non-stock-fan&p=1326051#post1326051


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

motor-vater said:


> I have the endless breeze hooked up between my cab and shell through the back window. It works ok but I wish it moved more air. As for when I'm parked I will open windows and the back and put the fan in a side window pulling fresh air from out side and crossing the kennels toward the other window. I also have remote temp gauges in the kennels and can tell you with out a doubt the fans make a difference in temp. I live in southern California where temp climb to well over 100 degrees, we train early but still the ride home can be in the heat of the day. On a side note I'm not really apt to take advice about dogs getting hot from someone who lives in Minnesota... Lola isn't it like the coldest place on earth?


I moved to Minnesota from South Carolina and I grew up in South Georgia. I know a little about hot weather even if I don't about dog trainng.


----------

